# Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...



## msimpr (9. März 2017)

*Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Hallo,

Warum rennt ihr mit zerrisenen Hosen und Ministrümpfen rum?

Habt ihr eure Kleidung jetzt durch Kik ersetzt weil das cool ist?

Nein im Ernst jetzt wie steht Ihr dazu?


----------



## tdi-fan (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Leben, und leben lassen


----------



## Jairus73 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die JÃ¼ngeren unter euch...*

Lang lebe der Cyber-Punk 

'ne Erklärung:   Extrabreit Hurra Hurra die Schule brennt - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Ich mach das, damit du immer wieder neue sinnlose Themen aufmachen kannst.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Öhm, ich sehe bei uns keinen mit sowas rum rennen. Ich lauf entweder sehr gepflegt rum (95% der Zeit) oder halt in meiner Jogginghose.


----------



## blautemple (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Ich stelle da einfach mal eine ganz wilde These auf: Vllt, also wirklich nur ganz vllt, gefällt es denen ja einfach.
Also mal im Ernst dir kann es doch völlig egal sein wie sich jemand anderes anzieht...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HagenStein87 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Ich finds geil  also dass jemand mal sowas eröffnet.

Ohne Mist, früher wurden diejenigen in der Schule gemoppt, die Hochwasserhosen an hatten.
Heute rennen selbsternannte Männer in Hosen rum, die übern Knöchel enden ..und auch die  Hosen sind teils zerrissen...sehr merkwürdig. 

Man muss nicht immer alles akzeptieren. Man darf auch hassen  
Frei nach  Serdar Somuncu..Lebt den Hassismus !


----------



## P2063 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Zerrissene Jeans gab es doch schon immer, sah auch meistens gut aus. Aber der neuste Trend, dass Klamotten teilweise so aussehen als ob man sie noch grade so aus irgendeinem Schredder heraus ziehen konnte, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Das sieht einfach ******** aus, machen aber hauptsächlich nur Mädchen. Haben wohl kein Geld.


----------



## tdi-fan (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Das sieht einfach ******** aus, machen aber hauptsächlich nur Mädchen. Haben wohl kein Geld.



Wenn die Figur passt, warum also nicht 

Finde es äußerst fraglich anderen vorschreiben zu müssen was sie für Klamotten tragen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wenn die Figur passt, warum also nicht
> 
> Finde es äußerst fraglich anderen vorschreiben zu müssen was sie für Klamotten tragen.



Da hast du Recht, wem es gefällt soll es tragen. Finde es aber auch äußerst fraglich anderen vorschreiben zu müssen was einem zu gefallen hat.


----------



## Seeefe (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Nur weil jemand sagt er findet etwas bescheiden, schreibt er anderen nicht vor was sie tragen sollen.


----------



## T-Drive (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Ich find den Trend super, verstehs zwar auch nicht dass man sich sowas "kauft" aber meine uralten Levi´s, die durch echte  Abnutzung und Alter eben so aussehen, kann ich alle wieder anziehen.

Zum Glück hab ich nicht alle weggeschmissen, man hat ja so einiges erlebt mit diesen Jeans.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand sagt er findet etwas bescheiden, schreibt er anderen NICHT vor was sie tragen sollen.



fixed


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Ich finde da gibt es schlimmere Trends, ich persönlich finde es affig wenn es aussieht als würde die Hose in wenigen Sekunden in die Kniekehlen sacken wo sich da ja schon Schritt einpendelt so wie diese Wochenklosetts


----------



## Jolly91 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Meine Jeans sehen nach 5 Jahren am Acker noch immer besser aus als die mit ihren zerrissenen Hosen. Mit dem Unterschied das meine etwas leisteten und eine Geschichte haben, alles andere ist ein Fake.


----------



## Leob12 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, wem es gefällt soll es tragen. Finde es aber auch äußerst fraglich anderen vorschreiben zu müssen was einem zu gefallen hat.



Kannst du doch schreiben, aber sofort wieder werten und schlecht machen 
"Haben kein Geld"


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kannst du doch schreiben, aber sofort wieder werten und schlecht machen
> "Haben kein Geld"



Wenn du mich zitierst, dann bitte richtig.


----------



## Jairus73 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

haha... lang Lebe der Widerstand gegen die intolerante 08/15-Gesellschaft


----------



## Grestorn (7. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Rebellion gegen "die Alten" ist so alt wie die Menschheit. Jede junge Generation "erfindet" das wieder von Neuem


----------



## Brigitte123 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Hi,
es ist so, weil viele in Trend sein möchten, aber viele vergessen, dass es keine Rolle spielt. Wichtig ist schön aussehen. Was modisch ist, ist nicht immer schön, und schon öfter schrecklich.(


----------



## Desrupt0r (10. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



Brigitte123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es ist so, weil viele in Trend sein möchten, aber viele vergessen, dass es keine Rolle spielt. Wichtig ist schön aussehen. Was modisch ist, ist nicht immer schön, und schon öfter schrecklich.(



Liest sich wie so ein Satz aus der Bravo damals!


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



Brigitte123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es ist so, weil viele in Trend sein möchten, aber viele vergessen, dass es keine Rolle spielt. Wichtig ist schön aussehen. Was modisch ist, ist nicht immer schön, und schon öfter schrecklich.(



Ja, viele sind nur Mitläufer der Modeindustrie und werden willenlos ausgenommen. Vor kurzen habe ich gelesen, dass Modeketten mittlerweile bis zu 24 Kollektionen pro Jahr an den Mann (bzw. die Frau) bringen. Da müssen permanent neue Trends geschaffen werden. Diese ganze Wegwerfgesellschaft (auch in der Technik mit ihren Jahreszyklen) ist einfach nur noch krank.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Ich habe mich schon lange gefragt was das soll und immer noch nicht verstanden, warum soll ich sehr viel Geld zahlen für etwas das beschädigt ist?  Wenn ich mir eine Jeans kaufe dann immer ohne diesen Unfug aber wer will soll es tragen ich finde es hässlich und erinnert mich an Landstreicher!  Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit hat es doch oder?


----------



## Leob12 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Vergesst Jeans mit Löchern, künstlich dreckige Jeans sind jetzt in  
Scharfe Kritik an Versandhandel: 390 Euro fur "dreckige" Jeans << kleinezeitung.at


----------



## Grestorn (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Vergesst Jeans mit Löchern, künstlich dreckige Jeans sind jetzt in
> Scharfe Kritik an Versandhandel: 390 Euro fur "dreckige" Jeans << kleinezeitung.at



Toll, sofort bestellen! 

Zerissene Hosen gabs auch schon in meiner Jugend in den 80ern (Punks). Kommt alles wieder. Nix ist wirklich neu, der Drang der Jugend sich von den Alten abzuheben und sie zu schockieren ist so alt wie die Menschheit. Und manchmal entblöden sich auch "Erwachsene" nicht, für einen solchen Schmarrn viel Geld hinzulegen, nur um "in" zu sein. Das nennt sich dann Midlife-Crisis.


----------



## hazelol (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

viel schlimmer find ich die leute die sich AMD schrott kaufen O.o . Wobei das im zusammenhang steht, erst sich kaputte klamotten für viel geld anschaffen, und dann AMD kaufen um Geld zu sparen tz, echt schlimm die jugend von heute.


----------



## blautemple (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

@hazelol
Bitte was


----------



## Ash1983 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



hazelol schrieb:


> viel schlimmer find ich die leute die sich AMD schrott kaufen O.o . Wobei das im zusammenhang steht, erst sich kaputte klamotten für viel geld anschaffen, und dann AMD kaufen um Geld zu sparen tz, echt schlimm die jugend von heute.


Oder die, die mangels Hirnkapazität Relativsätze nicht durch Kommata vom Hauptsatz abgrenzen können.

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



hazelol schrieb:


> viel schlimmer find ich die leute die sich AMD schrott kaufen O.o . Wobei das im zusammenhang steht, erst sich kaputte klamotten für viel geld anschaffen, und dann AMD kaufen um Geld zu sparen tz, echt schlimm die jugend von heute.



Barbarus hic ergo sum, quia non  
intellegor ulli.

Setzen 6!


----------



## azzih (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Mode ändert sich halt, soll doch jeder tragen was er/sie will. Kleidung muss ja nicht nur zweckmässig sein, sondern soll auch gefallen.

Was meint er mit Ministrümpfen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Das nennt man Mode oder Trend. Ganz einfach. Wenn du es logisch hinterfragen willst: Die jungen Leute tragen modische Sachen, um damit anderen jungen Leuten zu gefallen. Das gab es zu deiner Zeit sicher auch schon. Vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch an den ein oder anderen Trend, etwa Plateau-Schuhe oder Baggy-Pants. 

Mich stören solche Modetrends nicht, erst recht nicht wenn sie dazu führen dass die jungen Mädels mehr Haut zeigen  Mich stört es da schon eher, wenn solche Instagram-Püppchen wie Kendall oder Kylie oder Wieauchimmer Jenner mit Slayer-T-Shirts herum laufen. Denn ich verwette meinen Arsch, dass diese Trullas noch nicht einen Titel von Slayer gehört haben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



azzih schrieb:


> Was meint er mit Ministrümpfen?



Bestimmt Sneeker Socken... sieht ja auch albern aus in Sandaletten. :ROFL:


----------



## msimpr (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Mein Cousin trägt auch Sneakersocken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*



msimpr schrieb:


> ....Warum rennt ihr mit zerrisenen Hosen und Ministrümpfen rum?...


Wir machen das zur Differentierung, um keinesfalls mit Menschen wie Dir in einen Topf geschmissen zu werden. 

Mode, was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Einheitshaarschnitt hatten wir im tausendjährigem Reich, Einheitsanzug
gab es bei Mao. Beides braucht niemand.


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Seit wann gehörst du denn zu den Jüngeren  ?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Passiert leider, wenn man nur so nebenbei in die Tasten klimpert und
> immer älter und vergesslicher wird.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hab mal ne Frage an die Jüngeren unter euch...*

Weiß nicht, ob U30 jung genug ist, aber ich laufe nicht mit Löchern in der Hose rum. Das sieht bescheuert aus.
Andererseits gibt es Personen, bei denen mich das nicht interessiert oder gar welche, denen es komischerweise sogar steht. (Damit meine ich keine ungepflegten Stinkepunks!)


----------

